# Einfacher Fernwarten im kompakten Gehäuse: Die eWON CD-Serie von Wachendorff



## WachMark (5 Dezember 2008)

eWON, die Geräteserie zur Fernwartung, Überwachung und Steuerung von Maschinen und Anlagen wurde erweitert. Mit der neuen eWON CD-Serie (Compact Design) ist es ab sofort möglich, S7 Steuerungen wahlweise per MPI- oder Profibus-Schnittstelle über eWON zu steuern und zu überwachen. Dank dem integrierten Modem und dem integrierten MPI/Profibus zu Ethernet (ISOTCP) Gateway, kann eWON ganz einfach mit dem STEP7® SIMATIC® Manager arbeiten. Die übliche Teleservice-Software ist somit nicht mehr nötig.

Damit ist das Auslesen der SPS-Daten, die Überwachung und Alarmierung im Fehlerfall noch einfacher einzurichten und zu bedienen. Auch der typische Teleservice, welcher die Fernabfrage und Neuprogrammierung bzw. Änderung der Steuerung verlangt, ist möglich. 

eWON-CD ist ein industrieller Breitband VPN-Router, der dafür entwickelt wurde, Maschinen über eine Breitbandverbindung, wie einen DSL Anschluss, oder aber über das lokale Netzwerk (LAN) erreichbar zu machen. 
In Kombination mit dem kostenfreien Service Talk2M sind problematische Punkte, wie Firewalls, Öffnen von bestimmten Ports und die Erreichbarkeit dynamischer IP-Adressen kein Hindernis mehr für eine sichere und zuverlässige Fernwartung.

Das schmalere Gehäuse spart nicht nur Platz im Schaltschrank sondern auch Kosten, denn durch das optimierte Innenleben sind die Geräte der eWON CD-Serie im Gegensatz zu ihren Vorgängern günstiger geworden.

www.wachendorff-prozesstechnik.de/ewon


----------



## Rauchegger (22 Juli 2009)

*Mm440*

Kann man auch einen MM440/420 über den Siemens Starter Parametrieren?

mfg
Jürgen


----------



## AlCalzone (23 Juli 2009)

Sollte möglich sein. Über PB oder MPI. Wichtig: Geht nur eines gleichzeitig !

LG


----------

